# What I found today at Mrs. D's house....



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reporting on the Sewing machine and fabric - 


The brand is Kenmore. I've never seen a sewing machine that is configured as this one is.




> Sewing stuff. The car is full of one old Kenmore sewing machine that weighs a ton. One Singer that seems to be one of the new HD- cast metal/aluminum "heavy duty type". One either Singer or Kenmore computer machine. The SensorSew shown. A Singer serger. I could not bring the industrial machine and table. A grocery carry bag of bobbins, and all that I could find to go with machines. And about 8 grocery carry bags of what appealed to me most from all the available fabrics. You could barely tell I'd been there when done.



http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/590_combo.php



> Going just from memory - this appears to be the Singer heavy duty machine and the serger. I'm not positive, but I think so. (they are in the car, and it's raining).


I lifted what I posted on facebook and brought them here for you to get the report.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Angie, that is so cool! Wonderful finds that you will enjoy so much putting into "play". I am so happy for you and looking forward to hearing your adventures and creations. Enjoy! cheers lol
Susan


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OH WOW, looks like fun!! Get to play with them all!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, how fun!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to hear what you make!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie,

Great stuff. I hate to admit it but the estates of "little old ladies" has been a treasure trove of sewing goodies for us. 

I'm really curious to hear what you find out about the Kenmore SensorSew machine. It looks interesting.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

found out it's from about 1991 and is a SensorSew 100.

If you look at that photo I posted, the thoat plate changes from ziz-zag opening, to single needle opening. I just noticed that last night.

The computerized machine is a Kenmore Limited Edition 100.
I'm wondering if this is one made by Janome. It looks like some Janomes's and I'll have to check the model number on the back.

The stuff is in the house, except for the very heavy oldest machine.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Those are great finds. Ummm..I would love to see some of the pics of the fabrics too if you have a change. It feeds my need to look at fabric lol..hubby says Im a fabric window shopper =)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll try for some more photos later tonight.
I need to go mail calendars and get a few groceries first.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The Singer Heavy Duty machine



The Kenmore Special Edition 100 Stitches (I'm almost certain that this was made by Janome for Kenmore)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Some fabric photos - cause some want to see some of it.
This is NOT all that I got yesterday, maybe about 2/3



The blue fabric on the far right is my favorite
Here it is closer 



I like the magenta the best of these - the darks appear to be skirt weight fine wool.


The top light one is a tan/white fine houndstooth


and more fabrics the upper left is really metalic like


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You aren't going to leave the industrial machine are you?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

more

these are mixed. The red has a line in it that goes with the green next too it. The yellow and yellow print are my second favorite next to the blue with gold border in the first photo



here's the solid yellow and print together closer



These are mixed. The blue plaid catches my eye. I think it's wool



and finally - a close up of that woven in labeling on the rust/brown solid fabric. 



That's all the photos I took of the stuff. This is now most of it, but not quite all.

I am wanting to keep the blue with gold, the yellow combination and possibly that magenta in the 3 or 4 th photo.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Molly Mckee said:


> You aren't going to leave the industrial machine are you?


Yes, there was no way I could get it yesterday. It would have taken at least two grown men to get it and I had just me, and just that afternoon to get the sewing stuff. I got all the machines except that one. I could not even see it well, as there was so much in front of it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Wow I like that heavy duty Singer.

That fabric looks like it would make a very pretty crazy quilt.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think I've bought that soft yellow print before! And that blue with gold also caught my eye... It looks like an Indian sari fabric I once had. If it is, be careful what you do with it....I'll ravel as soon as you slice it!

you got a good find!!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like some beautiful fabric!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh..those are just lovely fabrics! I cant wait to see what you make from them =)


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lucky girl!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Great haul Angie, woo hoo! You did great, girl! I think Bee is right, that blue is a sari fabric, love them, but they fray like crazy! I agree with your favorites, and I also like the gray silky looking fabric with the flower (rose?) print on it. 

I think you're right about the Kenmore too, it's similar to (but newer than) my old one, and all Kenmore models that start with 385 were made by Janome.

I looked yours up on the internet, and it gave me model 385.1960180. Here's a Sears parts site where you can order parts, but it's also great for the break-down diagrams of the machine. I'm pretty sure this is it, and if so it IS a Janome. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...2/1210000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=3851960180


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That appears to be the number, and that appears to be the machine. So, if Janome made, I am pretty sure all the Janome stuff will fit on it. I may see about giving it a try tonight.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That Singer looks incredible Angie! What model is it?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

calliemoonbeam said:


> and all Kenmore models that start with 385 were made by Janome.


I didn't know this!! I have an old Kenmore, so I had to check it out. The model number starts with 385. Now I know.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> That Singer looks incredible Angie! What model is it?


http://www.ebay.com/ctg/Singer-HD-110-Mechanical-Sewing-Machine-/62948752#

Apparently it's a HD-110-C Mechanical sewing machine.

has 1000 spm - regular machines have about 850 stitches per minute.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Country Lady said:


> I didn't know this!! I have an old Kenmore, so I had to check it out. The model number starts with 385. Now I know.


I wouldn't have known it either, except for Angie, lol. A couple of years ago when I was thinking about buying a new sewing/embroidery machine, she told me about Janome. I mentioned I had never heard of them, and she told me that some of the Kenmores had been made by Janome, so when I did some research on my old machine I found out about the model 385s. 

Angie has been my sewing "angel". When I decided on an MC9500 sewing/embroidery machine but couldn't find it at a decent price anywhere close or through eBay, she went to her local dealer, who had it on a great sale! He let me pay for it with a credit card over the phone, and then Angie took it upon herself to take it to UPS and have it shipped to me. I've been a Janome convert ever since.  Thanks again Angie! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Angie, I found you a free manual for the Kenmore. It's a PDF file, 107 pages: http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0909164.pdf Hmm, just clicked on this to check it, and it doesn't automatically come up with the manual, you'll have to do the "click here" to download it, sorry!

And I think this is for the Singer, PDF, 46 pages: http://www.singerco.com/uploads/download/1271_hd110.pdf

Has anyone seen the new Singer 160 coming out in January? I just saw it when looking for Angie's manual. Don't know about functionality, but it sure is pretty for a modern machine, lol! http://www.singerco.com/

I like the "mirror" image they did with the old model, pretty cool!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Callie - you're welcome for the help with your machine.

And thanks for those links - I will probably need them both.
I just printed out the manuals, and these are the correct ones for those two machines.

That new Singer, is just enough old/different that I might have to check it out and see about getting one. (just looked at their pricing code, over $500 is what it says. But that may translate into actually about $299 in the stores. Maybe.)

Good information.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Query for those of you who know:

Where do you find the information that shows which Kenmore machine is made by which manufacturer?

I have two, and ancient 117 series made by Domestic, I stumbled on that information, and a 158 series made by ??????????

Thanks for any info you can give.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

go ask on www.patternreview.com

That is a BIG sewing forum site. They have all sorts of information that will help you out. Some sewing machine repair people are there some of the time. It's where I learned about the 385 meaning Janome made on the top of line Kenmores.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Can you give us a link to the actual section. We are going nuts trying to find any information on this sight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I signed up, went to the sewing machine forum and read anything interesting. In your case, you should post a question there, and stand back as people will answer you.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never done any research on that model, but according to this message board discussion, "The Sears 158 prefix was assigned to Maruzen, which has evolved into what is now Jaguar." There are multiple Sears models listed here with their makers (about halfway down the page, posted by lamx and sew-classic):

http://artisanssquare.com/sg/index.php?topic=4861.0

I don't know anything about the Maruzen or Jaguar companies, so you're on your own with that, lol. Good luck! 

P.S. Jenny at Sew-Classic is a wealth of information on old machines. http://www.sew-classic.com/

Angie, glad I could help with the manuals, they sure come in handy when trying to figure out the older machines, and I just can't see paying for them if you can find them for free!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I. Think I would love to have one of those new Singers! I'm not sure what the prefix is on my Kenmore, I know it's not 385 cause I looked when we had this discussion a few yrs back lol
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> The Singer Heavy Duty machine
> 
> 
> 
> The Kenmore Special Edition 100 Stitches (I'm almost certain that this was made by Janome for Kenmore)



I've now tried these two machines. Just now did the top one, the Singer Heavy Duty HD-110. Has 10 stitches and seems to sew well. I'd have to go through the accessories and bobbins stuff I dumped gently into a bag to see what I have that applies to this machine. Worse case, if someone had it they might have to purchase more bobbins and presser feet. I did download and print a manual to it. After computer machines it seems a bit noisy, but most manuals do seem louder.



The computer machine, it works on straight stitches just fine, but when I tried the other stitches they just didn't seem right. I think I'm going to have to try it again and pull out the manual for it that I've downloaded and printed so where ever it goes,it can be used. 

So far, I'm favoring the HD Singer as a basic workhorse machine that will do the main stitches we all use for sewing, and button holes feature. 

Tomorrow I may try the computer machine again. It probably would be fine, but need to be serviced.

The SensorSew is still at the Bob sewing machine doctor getting tweaked up. It sewed well, and took the different stitches easily and CC and I figured basics out for it without a manual. There is a manual online for ordering and printing, but that will probably be pay day before I do that.

I have not tried the oldest, heaviest machine yet. 
I've not had my usual energy so it's slowed me down.

Just keeping you up to date on these machines. 
Oh, I've not looked at the serger either.

Angie


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Looking good!!  Glad your able to doddle here and there with them!  Keep up the good work, and hope you feel better/energy soon!!!


----------

